# Where the .... is Necrophagist?



## Inverted11 (Dec 9, 2015)

Because one can only jam out to Advanced Corpse Tumor so much.


Provide your intel/bum-scoop here.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Dec 9, 2015)

I saw this a while ago, but it's not going to help.

Members of Necrophagist Found Alive in Cleveland; New Record Planned For 2057 | The Tyranny of Tradition


----------



## Mangle (Dec 10, 2015)

From everything I've read/heard Necrophagist is done. MS is contractually bound under that name to Relapse Records and he is basically refusing to provide anything to them that they can make money off of in any way. Why he's waiting this long to produce something under a different name probably has something to do with courtroom dramatics and corporate lawyers.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 10, 2015)

I heard they were waiting for BRJ guitars to complete their album.

Not being serious at all.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 10, 2015)

I have long forgotten about that band, they released 2 classics and thats it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't think we will ever see a new negrophagist album. So glad i got to see them live when i had the chance too!


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 10, 2015)

There is a guy who is good friends with Muhammed Suicmez and was able to buy 3 of Muhammed's personal guitars. Either that, or he speced the guitars to look exactly like Muhammed's. This leads me to believe that Muhammed is no longer into music but then again, Kerry King also gives away some of his guitars, so. I was going to give the guy a Email and ask him if he knows what's up with Muhammed but it just never happened. I figure, if he was able to receive 3 of Muhammed's guitars (if they are indeed, Muhammed's), then I would think he would know more about the status of Necrophagist. 

Muhammed, instead of eating so much damn ice cream, maybe you could release a new Necrophagist album.  

https://www.instagram.com/p/vOoWaoEy7n/?taken-by=archiatrus

https://www.instagram.com/p/vOnPpjEy0C/?taken-by=archiatrus


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 10, 2015)

They are doing a double release with Wintersun. 

Last bit of info from a member was that he talks to Muhammad every Christmas and basically has no idea whats happening.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Dec 10, 2015)

Back in late 2013 I heard through the grapevine that Muhammad had contacted Luke Jaeger of Sleep Terror for an audition. He auditioned but didn't get the gig mostly due to the fact that he lives in the US. Muhammad went on to recruit someone located in Germany.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Dec 10, 2015)

Their two albums were groundbreaking in the genre, but since then the envelope has been pushed so much further in the extreme that I feel like a 3rd Necrophagist release would be underwhelming to most of their original fan-base, assuming they are 100% faithful to their "sound." They would probably receive even more backlash if they changed their sound to try and be more extreme. I fear, for these guys, it's sort of a damned if you do, damned if you don't kinda thing. Kinda like the new Cryptopsy. It's not bad, not by a long shot. But it's not None So Vile Cryptopsy, or even Once Was Not Cryptopsy, so their original fan-base thinks it's sh*t.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Dec 10, 2015)

CreptorStatus said:


> Back in late 2013 I heard through the grapevine that Muhammad had contacted Luke Jaeger of Sleep Terror for an audition. He auditioned but didn't get the gig mostly due to the fact that he lives in the US. Muhammad went on to recruit someone located in Germany.



Too bad, Luke Jaeger is a beast.


----------



## Pweaks (Dec 10, 2015)

I have always wondered what Muhammed does besides music, like does he run a business or something. And if I have understood the situation correctly, he can't release anything under the name Necrophagist unless it's released through Relapse?


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 10, 2015)

Today I learned... that Relapse Records is as uncool as any other label. 

Can't wait until Necrophagist can crowd fund this beast and do it their way, for themselves and the fans.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 10, 2015)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I don't think we will ever see a new negrophagist album. So glad i got to see them live when i had the chance too!



Took the words right out of my mouth. I got to see them once, and they were killer.


----------



## Inverted11 (Dec 10, 2015)

I saw them back in '07. I was THAT GUY that stood in the back completely transfixed on following guitarists' every move. Figured I can headbang at home


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 10, 2015)

Pweaks said:


> I have always wondered what Muhammed does besides music, like does he run a business or something.



Christian Muenzner said that Muhammed has a college degree in engineering. One could assume Muhammed spends his time in that profession but who knows.


----------



## Viginez (Dec 11, 2015)

CreptorStatus said:


> Back in late 2013 I heard through the grapevine that Muhammad had contacted Luke Jaeger of Sleep Terror for an audition. He auditioned but didn't get the gig mostly due to the fact that he lives in the US. Muhammad went on to recruit someone located in Germany.


that all must be false, i think MS is no longer in germany
i heard he lives in california
also luke auditioned long time ago, now they still have saami


----------



## coffeeflush (Dec 11, 2015)

Muhammed has Phd in Mechanical engineering before beginning his musical career.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Dec 11, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> They are doing a double release with Wintersun.
> 
> Last bit of info from a member was that he talks to Muhammad every Christmas and basically has no idea whats happening.



ha ha haaaa


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 11, 2015)

coffeeflush said:


> Muhammed has Phd in Mechanical engineering before beginning his musical career.



Nerd. 





I'm struggling to get accepted into an undergrad Electrical Engineering program. Mad props for the PhD. Ain't easy.


----------



## Pav (Dec 11, 2015)

lemeker said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. I got to see them once, and they were killer.



Damn, I'm jealous.  Maybe I caught them on an off night or something but I saw them live once and they were absolutely terrible.


----------



## isomorphic (Dec 11, 2015)

> but since then the envelope has been pushed so much further



By whom? Spawn of Possession? Deeds of Flesh? 

Even so, Necrophagist's albums are the pinnacle of tech death and hold up extremely well today. The ....ing riffs.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 12, 2015)

I've heard the album is finished and they start recording it next year.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Haha, where'd you hear that?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 12, 2015)

It was supposedly finished 6-7 years ago. There are several videos of Schumeiz saying its out next year.


----------



## Mangle (Dec 12, 2015)

There is a point when all the waiting turns negative though, eh? I would have no problem, personally, hearing whatever the man ends up releasing. I think it would most likely, end up being well received even.... I think the talent he's displayed is that strong. Where's it all end up? Is it worth continuing on under that name, with all the expectations?


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 12, 2015)

isomorphic said:


> By whom? Spawn of Possession? Deeds of Flesh?
> 
> Even so, Necrophagist's albums are the pinnacle of tech death and hold up extremely well today. The ....ing riffs.





I think what makes Necrophagist so famous that they have a style that is so unique that it's never been duplicated. The day that I find a band that is close to Necro's music, and there have been some, is the day I put Necro in the back seat. I'll still love/listen to them but if the new blood can step up...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2015)




----------

